# Do F1 cockapoo smell more than F1b/F2



## RUTTYSOOTY (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi All
I have seen a lovely F1 dog, but someone has told me it may smell more doggy than an F1b or F2 are it's 50/50.
Can anyone tell me if that is true


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't say I've ever heard of this. All I know is that cockapoos don't really smell that much. Molly doesn't really have a smell, Sid has a slight smell. I put that down to him being a male! 
Oh apart from the odd occasion should they find something to roll in like foxes poo! 
Both mine are f2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I really don't know IF Ginger is F1 or F2 but i can stick my noes right down in her fur and i can't smell any thing. she does have a slight smell when she is wet from the rain,but it is not bad.or if she will roll in some thing.But if you love your poo as much as it loves you ..you won't care any way.


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

My F1 chocapoo Biscuit does not smell except when damp or if she has rolled in something disgusting. However, she is completely obsessed by smells when I take her walkies. She usually has her nose to the ground, dragging me through rough grass, mud and down paths I did not plan for, as she follows the latest interesting pong. It is no better in the town as she is intent on sniffing out "Pee mails" left by other dogs on lamposts etc. She is a real smelling machine but I love her to pieces anyway


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes Sue,, All poos have that super nose,after all they are part hunting dog. and
can smell something from a mile away.ginger can be asleep in the living room and if i open the jar of peanut butter she is right there ,Haa Haa and there hearing is not bad ether.she can hear a potato-chip hit on our plush carpet.and that is really some thing


----------

